# first 'real' portrait session



## jemmy (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi guys, A tad excited after my 1st 'paid' portrait session :lmao: - , it was for a friend of a friend who saw some photos i'd taken and wanted some of her kiddies. Set up a little 'studio' area and took some outside too. I Was pretty happy with the results and they are coming to view them tomorrow (fingers crossed they're happy too!) Have officially decided i prefer to photograph 'big kids' over bubs and 'one kid' over two!!! God help me when someone wants pics of their five children!!!!!!!! Here are a few of my faves (there are plenty more!)Any feedback is appreciated greatly! Thanks for looking xxx
#1..hating the wrinkles in the backdrop - added a gaussian blur - does it help at all??





#2




#3




#4... this is my favourite:heart: 




#5




#6




#7




#8





I'm still 'playing' with my b&w techniques and not sure that they are that good - shooting in RAW, then converting in Photoshop7 using channel mixer (50,30,20).... any advice on 'hotting' them up??? xxx
I swapped a bit with the shooting modes using Program, and Aperture Priority... Canon 350D with the kit 18-55mm lens - STILL hoping to buy a 50mm 1.8 lens SOON!!!!
All indoor 'studio' shots were taken with natural window light only and outside i used fill flash on a couple xx Looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 20, 2006)

You did a marvelous job in my opinion, especially with #2, and the second #3 (might need to change the numbering a tad bit). I am certain they will be _very_ happy with the results. To help smooth out the background and make it appear more white, try playing around with levels some. Great job!


----------



## markc (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice shots! My favorite is #2. For #5 and #8, the lens is a bit too wide angle for my taste.


----------



## Mindii (Jun 20, 2006)

There are some really good shots there!  I adore the beanie shot!!


----------



## CrazyAva (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh my gosh, these are so adorable!  My favorites are #2 and #4 Fantastic job!!


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 20, 2006)

Mind if I post a quick edit of the first with some 'editing' in levels?


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 20, 2006)

You did an incredible, amazing, fantastic job!:mrgreen:  I never feel more joyful in my life than while I am photographing babies and children They are my everything. Ahhhh! I have to quit my job though, because I'm struggling financially


----------



## jemmy (Jun 20, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Mind if I post a quick edit of the first with some 'editing' in levels?


 

Yes i would love you to - only if you tell me how you do it:hug::  All of my pics are ALWAYS ote!! xx  would love to get rid of those flaming wrinkles!


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I didn't even attempt to get rid of the wrinkles (though I am certain there are many people on here who are more than capable of doing that), but I just used the Levels tool, and 'pushed' the right 'arrow' towards the left to bring out more of the white, and hopefully, create more of a studio lighting feel. 

He sure is a sweetie





Edit: Oh dear, it seems to appear a tad bit green. Perhaps if I have some more time tomorrow, I will play around with it in photoshop


----------



## jemmy (Jun 20, 2006)

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> You did an incredible, amazing, fantastic job!:mrgreen: I never feel more joyful in my life than while I am photographing babies and children They are my everything. Ahhhh! I have to quit my job though, because I'm struggling financially


 
Im a stay at home mummy so i know what you mean about finances!  However my yummy:heart:  hubby is keen to build me a studio in our backyard soon so i can set up a wee 'home-based business... very exciting - hoping to get things happening before i return to work in 2008 when my youngest princess starts prep. Then hopefully i will have a little 'on the side' business doing what i     :heart: L:heart: O:heart: V:heart: E:heart:   So i take it you do photography full time?  maybe you could make it an on'the'side job? x


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2006)

You will get successful with your home-based photography business, I am just sure.
Your photos show you have the knack. 
The things you manage to get out of a quick make-shift studio situation, mostly what the kids' eyes are concerned (and they are the most important) is amazing.
I am sure the parents are all IN LOVE with your photos now, aren't they?


----------



## mel02monroe (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder, for the first photo, to get rid of the wrinkles, maybe you could crop off a bunch off of the left side, and some of the right. Obviously, don't make it super tight like the second pic, but leave it so that you can still see the backdrop, but since there is less showing it will have less of an effect. Plus, I think the wrinkles show more as you move away from the kid.
I wish i had those eyes... *sigh*

#4 is my favorite too. Its the colors, definately... all the colors work so well together. I used to be in love with B&W and didn't like colored photos much, but my feelings are definately changed with these types of images.


----------



## Corry (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Great job, and such wonderful subjects!


----------



## markc (Jun 20, 2006)

mel02monroe said:
			
		

> I wonder, for the first photo, to get rid of the wrinkles, maybe you could crop off a bunch off of the left side, and some of the right.


I agree. I'd probably try a square crop. There's a lot of white that's not really doing much for the image.


----------



## Holly (Jun 20, 2006)

O THESE are fabulous!!! Way to go on your first session!! very much loving them..  Good job


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job for your first "paid job"  you should be able to obtain a material that doesn't crease as much, maybe a light coloured velvet or similar.  Don't be too concerned about the creases, as long as you can reduce them in Photoshop. Personally a plain flat background to me is boring.  I "fiddled" a bit with your 1st image, cropping mainly. trust you didn't mind. 

tp://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h171/pweird2002/jai1.jpg[/IMG]

www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope you don't mind, I took another go at them today.

1.






This one probably looks too photoshopped for my taste. I simply used levels (as previously), cropped as a square as suggested and then dodged with 15% shadows the rest. I wasn't really able to find a good median between toning down the wrinkles and shadows and keeping it from looking as if he was floating.

2.





Once again, levels, but this time barely at all, as I found the left side of the image became 'burnt' very quickly. Other than that it was just more dodging.

3.





I love this portrait that you took. As usual, I changed levels (255-230) and dodged the background set at "highlights" and 11%. I do believe I missed a spot or two. 

Hope you don't mind, but I had to try this one in black and white
(Gradient map, Channel mixers (68-22-12)





Last image (promise) I decided to add some more punch to his eyes in the black and white version and using the burning tool at 15%/midtones and then 10%/shadows.


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the shot with the Cricketers hat (#5).


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 21, 2006)

very nice... :thumbup:


----------



## ipon (Jun 21, 2006)

AWWW! they lil guy is so preciouse! great portriats.


----------



## jemmy (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone...  I'm really feeling good about this portrait stuff now!!  but always more to learnxx ... THANKS for your lovely comments - certainly is a confidence booster!!  Mum came for a viewing today... i put together a slideshow on proselect with some moving music and...... she cried! (yeah!!)  Said she loved them and is sure her mum will want to buy some too.  So far her order list is QUITE long - a little bit exciting for a first-timer like myself!!!  I sent home a proof sheet with her as they are away for 2 weeks and will officially order on return! Yippee - also said she can't wait to show all her friends which has gotta be good for the 'word of mouth' thing!  Thanks again - i am on a high thanks to all this praise xx


----------



## mel02monroe (Jun 22, 2006)

jemmy said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone... I'm really feeling good about this portrait stuff now!! but always more to learnxx ... THANKS for your lovely comments - certainly is a confidence booster!! Mum came for a viewing today... i put together a slideshow on proselect with some moving music and...... she cried! (yeah!!) Said she loved them and is sure her mum will want to buy some too. So far her order list is QUITE long - a little bit exciting for a first-timer like myself!!! I sent home a proof sheet with her as they are away for 2 weeks and will officially order on return! Yippee - also said she can't wait to show all her friends which has gotta be good for the 'word of mouth' thing! Thanks again - i am on a high thanks to all this praise xx


 
Whoo hoo! Congratulations. Your work is paying off for you it looks like.


----------



## NeoMikel (Jun 22, 2006)

Congrats!  And well-deserved-- they are great shots!


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 23, 2006)

Well done my friend!  (The healing tool will take the wrinkles right out)


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 23, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> ... the lens is a bit too wide angle for my taste.



I have to agree.  I think every one of these would have been all the more nicer with a longer lens.  Good job with the clothing selections.

Pete


----------

